# Solved: My D-Link DIR-615 router not going wireless



## walid14 (Apr 13, 2009)

My interent is working perfectly fine its just other devices cant connect to the router. I had this router for like 1 month and devices could connect to it but today for some reason the router's wireless symbol just keeps flashing instead of staying a constant green. Does anyone know what the problem could be?


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Try changing the channel. Put *192.168.0.1 *in the web browser. By default, the username is admin, and the password is left blank. Under the setup page, click wireless settings, then manual wireless wizard.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The WLAN LED blinks to indicate data transmission, but if it never becomes solid likely the radio is defective. Reset the router to factory default settings and see if that cures it.


----------



## walid14 (Apr 13, 2009)

@Jason08: What should i put in the required fields when setting it up manually? since i did set it up and saved setting but my wireless signal is till flashing.
@TerryNet: Where do you go to reset the router to factory settings?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output!

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## walid14 (Apr 13, 2009)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator.XPWINDOWS7>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : xpwindows7
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 MT Network Connect
ion
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-06-5B-CD-77-F5
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, April 13, 2009 12:53:31 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, April 20, 2009 12:53:31 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator.XPWINDOWS7>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You didn't do the pings, I'm going to assume they work? That looks just like what you should get from that router in a reset condition.

Can you see the wireless router when searching for wireless networks from any of your systems at this point? The wireless should be enabled with no encryption after the reset.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

If channel is set as auto, try 6, 1 11, or 8.


----------



## walid14 (Apr 13, 2009)

@JohnWill: Yes i can see it as dlink. How do i setup a password for it?
@Jason08: Sorry can you be more specific. I dont know what you mean by changing channels.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

See attached.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Under the manual wireless setup, it should take you to a page to enter the wireless settings, which would include the channel selection.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Jason, that is the manual configuration I posted. I never even look at the wizard junk, way too convoluted for the most part.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Actually, now as I look at the attachement and what I was saying, they are the same.


----------



## walid14 (Apr 13, 2009)

ok well i set my channel as 11. But which security mode should i choose? WEP is a weird security setting and says something about HEX numbers:S and there are suppose to be 4 WEP keys so i dont know what to do there. And WPA-personal has some weird settings at the beginning and under that it says enter a pre-shared key. Is the pre-shared key my password to getting onto my network? And what was the security setting that i used before? Like it was just make up a password for you network and that will be the password used for accessing your network none of this complicated stuff.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

I've heard people here say WPA.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Use WPA-PSK or WPA2-PSK. The pre-shared key is the encryption key that all wireless devices will need to know to get onto your network. Use a mixture of upper and lower case letters, numbers and special characters.

If you have to use WEP use a HEX key, not an ascii passcode, and most people just use the first key and ignore the other three.


----------



## walid14 (Apr 13, 2009)

SUCCESS! I managed to set up the password. Now those ipod-touch owners can freeload off someone elses network. Thank you TerryNet, Jason08, and JohnWill. I couldn't have done this without you three helping me.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.  You can mark this "Solved" using the button at the upper left of the page.


----------



## walid14 (Apr 13, 2009)

actually its not solved:S. Im still getting a flashing wireless symbol on my router. But my Ps3 can connect to the network. But my laptop cant for some reason. It could be a problem with the wireless adapter but does anyone know if getting a solid green wireless symbol light is important? or can you still connect to the network with it flashing?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Is it possible if the PS3 doesn't recognize the level of encryption you have on the router? What did you setup, WPA or WPA2?


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

Encryption key is basically an access code for your wireless like a PIN number.
WEP uses Hexidecimal, which is a base sixteen numbering system. Uses the numbers0-9 and letters A-F as caracters. The WEP encryption code is made up of ten of those characters. It is not as secure as WPA or WPA-2 and should only be used if your LAN has older equipment that will not work with WPA or WPA-2.

WPAand WPA-2 uses the numbers 0-9; all the alphabet, upper and ower case: and all the specially characters such as !,@,#, etc. WPA and WPA-2 keys can be from 8 to 64 characters long. Nice thing about WPA codes is that they can be a random set of charactes or somethng nonsensical that is easily remembered. 
Example: [email protected]#$HotDogs. Has numbers upper and lower case letters and special characters: and is easily remembered.


----------



## walid14 (Apr 13, 2009)

@JohnWill actually mt ps3 can detect it. it detected i was using WPA-personal. All i had to do was click on my network and then enter the password and i was in. I setup it as WPA. and on my laptop it just says failed to conncet to network due to unknown reason. But the other day I went to network settings then i scrolled down and then i revoked some Dynamic DHCP clients. Could one of them have been my laptop? and if it was do you think this is what is causing my laptop not connecting to the network?

@dlsayremn: Thanks for the info i will keep it in mind.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Not exactly sure what "revoked some Dynamic DHCP clients" is, but it may have caused your PC and router to get "out of sync." (Of course, if it means that you are using MAC Address filtering to lock out your PC you should disable MAC Address filtering.)

Shut down the PC, reset or power cycle the router, and then boot the PC. If that doesn't get you connected, disable encryption on the router and try to connect. Assuming success you can then re-enable encryption and reconnect.


----------



## walid14 (Apr 13, 2009)

uhm well actually my dad's laptop can connect to the network just as normal so what does this mean:S. Well i will try that as well and see if it works and if it doesnt then it must be some kind of problem with my wireless adapter.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes, there may be a problem with your wireless adapter or its driver or something else in your computer. But, more commonly and easier to fix, It's just some kind of mix up between router and adapter.


----------



## walid14 (Apr 13, 2009)

well i was going to try that but my laptop connected to the network after i rebooted it. Well my PS3, dad's laptop, sister's laptop, and my laptop can all connect to the network and it has a security key on it as well but the thing is im still not getting a solid green light on my wireless router. Does this mean that it doesnt matter? or is this problem gonna come back and bit me in the rear end again?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you have multiple connections with no issues, I wouldn't worry about what the lights on the router are doing.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I had to make a small edit to your post--some words we don't allow even when asterisks are used. 

I think that about the only time you'll get a solid green WLAN LED is when nothing is connected wirelessly. The manual says that the LED blinks to show data transmission. Even when a connected device is "not doing anything" the router and it still communicate a little just to stay in touch.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The SSID beacon broadcasts go out regularly for one thing.


----------



## walid14 (Apr 13, 2009)

@TerryNet: yea i was going to go with rear but then it wouldn't just sound like me then but i guess rules are rules. Okay i guess the blinking sign doesnt really matter then.

@JohnWill: yea i guess its just nothing and it sucks that they go out regularly. 

Well thanks anyways im guessing my problem is solved


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, the SSID beacon takes very little bandwidth, and it's much easier to use the network with SSID broadcasts enabled as a rule.


----------



## walid14 (Apr 13, 2009)

surprise surprise this piece of junk went back to the exact same way it was before. My network randomly just goes back to being called dlink and it has no password on it either. if anyone knows how to solve this for good then help me out. Also does resetting the router from the back button have anything to do with this? like since i pushed the button at the back and held it for like 15 seconds to restart it sicne it was going slow. so yea i was just wondering if that could of caused the network to go back to being unsecured. anyways should i jsut uninstall the router and install it again?


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

The button in the back is called a factory reset. When you pushh it a hold it in for for about 5 seconds, all settings go back to the original settings it had when you bought it.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

That will reset everything that you have set in the router.


----------



## walid14 (Apr 13, 2009)

EPIC FAIL!!!!! no since i used to have a Motorola WR850G router and to reset because it was having a bad connection you had to push the button at the back for like 10 seconds so i thought the same thing applied her. I thought the factory reset button was that button at the top. Actually does anyone know what the button at the top is for??? i press it and then a blue backlight starts falshing and nothing happens. And could this be the reason for my problem in the first place? since i remember that i reset it and then i got this problem...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's the WPS (WiFi Protected Setup) button, the reset button is the recessed one in the back.


----------



## walid14 (Apr 13, 2009)

What's the WPS button for? and im guessing this solves my problem. Thanks everyone...once again.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What is Wi-Fi Protected Setup?

The reset button is the one you want, ignore the WPA button.


----------



## walid14 (Apr 13, 2009)

Ok i will read up on that then. I will remember not to push the reset button for longer than 5 second...thanks everyone for their help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, if you're simply trying to reset it electrically, just pull the plug for 10 seconds or so, no need to use the reset button at all.


----------



## walid14 (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh. Okay thanks I will just do that instead


----------

